# Ruth Bader-Ginsburg



## granfire (Sep 19, 2020)

She will be missed for decades to come


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 19, 2020)

A sad day.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 19, 2020)

.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Buka (Sep 19, 2020)

I went shopping a couple weeks ago and parked next to a car that had this on it’s window. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------

